# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  MR Olympia 2014 (18-21 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas,Nevada)

## Polyneikos

Το διαστημα *18-21 Σεπτεμβρίου*, σε περίπου 2.5 μήνες απο τώρα δηλαδη, πραγματοποιείται το *50ο ΜR OLYMPIA* στην ιστορία του θεσμού, στο Las Vegas , παραδοσιακά.




Προκειται για τον μεγαλύτερο επαγγελματικο αγώνα, όπου μεχρι στιγμής τον τίτλο έχουν στεφθεί *13 πρωταθλητές*.
O *Ronnie Coleman* και ο *Lee Haney* εχουν παρει 8 φορές το τρόπαιο, ο Arnold Schwarzenegger 7 φορες, ο *Dorian Yates* 6 , φθάνωντας στον *Phil Heath* που εχει πάρει τον τίτλο 3 φορες, όσες ο *Frank Zane* & ο *Sergio Oliva*, προσπαθώντας να παρει το τρόπαιο για τεταρτη φορά και ισοφαρίζωντας το ρεκόρ του *Jay Cutler!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

H λιστα των αθλητων


*2014 MR. OLYMPIA

*Phil Heath, USA
Kai Greene, USA
Dennis Wolf, Germany
Shawn Rhoden, USA
Dexter Jackson, USA
Ibrahim Sami Fahim, Egypt (2013 Overall Amateur Olympia)
Justin Compton, USA
Steve Kuclo, USA
Branch Warren, USA
Mamdouh Elssbiay, Kuwait
Juan Morel, USA
Roelly Winklaar, Curacao
William Bonac,Netherlands
Victor Martinez, Dominican Republic

----------


## Muscleboss

Έρχεται...  :05. Biceps:

----------


## NASSER

Μετράμε ήδη αντίστροφα αλλά για φέτος όλοι είναι επιφυλακτικοί σε δηλώσεις. Τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια ήταν απογοητευτική η τελική εικόνα ορισμένων αθλητών και αυτό είναι ο πιθανός λόγος. Προσωπικά θέλω να δω ποιος θα έχει κάνει την μεγαλύτερη βελτίωση τον τελευταίο χρόνο και όχι τον νικητή...

----------


## reignman007

Κατα τη γνωμη μου 3 ειναι τα προσωπα που θα κινηθει γυρω τους το ενδιαφερον 

1.Χιθ.Κατα ποσο η αλλαγη εταιρειας και η φυγη απο τη Μασκλτεκ θα επηρρεασει αποτελεσματα.

2.Μπιγκ Ραμι.Αν το σωμα του εφτασε σε αυτο το σημειο που θα αρχισει να χτυπαει ψηλες θεσεις και αν η καταγωγη του/γλωσσα του/γενικο μανατζμεντ επηρρεασουν.

3.Γκριν.Αν ειναι στην κατασταση που πρεπει μπορει να κανει ζημια.

----------


## TheWorst

φετος ο dexter jackson φαινεται μεγαλυτερος απο το 2008 , ισως κανει καποιο χτυπημα

----------


## reignman007

Τι θα λεγατε κυριοι Mods να βαζαμε ενα πολλ για το ποιος πιστευουμε οτι θα κερδισει φετος το ολυμπια?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τι θα λεγατε κυριοι Mods να βαζαμε ενα πολλ για το ποιος πιστευουμε οτι θα κερδισει φετος το ολυμπια?


Θα το ανοίξουμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## reignman007

:02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Άνοιξα δημοψήφισμα:

*Ποιος πιστεύετε οτι θα κερδίσει το Μr Olympia 2014;*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Juan Morel, 4 weeks out*

----------


## koronaKLMT

> Κατα τη γνωμη μου 3 ειναι τα προσωπα που θα κινηθει γυρω τους το ενδιαφερον 
> 
> 1.Χιθ.Κατα ποσο η αλλαγη εταιρειας και η φυγη απο τη Μασκλτεκ θα επηρρεασει αποτελεσματα.
> 
> 2.Μπιγκ Ραμι.Αν το σωμα του εφτασε σε αυτο το σημειο που θα αρχισει να χτυπαει ψηλες θεσεις και αν η καταγωγη του/γλωσσα του/γενικο μανατζμεντ επηρρεασουν.
> 
> 3.Γκριν.Αν ειναι στην κατασταση που πρεπει μπορει να κανει ζημια


1.μπήκε και η gifted nutrition χορηγός και κατά τη γνώμη μου και φέτος ο Χιθ θα το πάρει(με μικρές επιφυλάξεις θα έδινα ένα χαμηλό ποσοστό στον Kai να τα καταφέρει).

2.κακά τα ψέματα εμπορευματικά δεν βοηθάει...πως μια αμερικάνικη εταιρία συμπληρωμάτων θα τον διαλέξει να προμοτάρει τα δικά της συμπληρώματα όταν δεν ξέρει (δυστυχώς!) να μιλάει αγγλικά.ενώ έχει πολύ μυική μάζα,πιστεύω ότι δεν θα καταφέρει να πιάσει τόσο καλό conditioning,εκτός εάν ο Dennis James έχει κρυμμένους άσσους στο μανίκι του.

3.μικρή πιθανότητα να τα καταφέρει.

επίσης υπάρχουν και κάποιοι άγραφοι νόμοι,έτσι?ο phil πουλάει το πράμα,είναι καλός,έχει respect,συμφέρει και είναι σε τρομερή φόρμα.Θα βγαίνει πρώτος μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος που θα τον εκμηδενίζει στην σκηνή ή θα χαλάσει τόσο που θα είναι παράνοια να τον βγάλεις ακόμα και στην τριάδα...μην ξεχνάμε την 6η θέση του Jay Cutler πέρσι που βγήκε 6ος και ο Big Ramy 8ος που υπό ιδανικές(να εξαιρέσουμε την εύνοια των κριτών ως προς τον Jay λόγο προιστορίας στους αγώνες) συνθήκες,το ποιος είναι καλύτερος σωματικά είναι εμφανέστατο.

----------


## michaelyatrakis

Καλημέρα σε όλους, η γνώμη μου είναι ότι ο phil heath θα νικήσε,ι γιατί στην παρούσα φάση τα έχει όλα και ωραίο όγκο και απίστευτη συμμετρία με ωραία μπαλαρίσματα και άριστη γράμμωση ενώ δεν έχει κάποιο weak point στο σώμα του.
Από εκεί και πέρα περιμένω και τον kai να δω σε τι φρικώδη κατάσταση θα κατέβει, όπως επίσης περιμένω και τον dexter να κάνει την έκπληξη και να πλασαριστεί σε πολύ καλή θέση.
Εύχομαι να είναι ένας συναρπαστικός αγώνας, να δούμε βελτιωμένους αθλητές, που να αποτελέσουν πηγή έμπνευσης και κίνητρο για όλους μας για πιο σκληρές προπονήσεις και πιο μεθοδικό πρόγραμμα διατροφής και ξεκούρασης την φετινή σεζόν.

----------


## Muscleboss

Θα θελα Kai, αλλά δε νομίζω να το πάρουν από τον Phil Heath αν κατεβεί στη γνωστή του κατάσταση...

Go Kai! :05. Biceps:

----------


## goldenera

Kai και εγώ όπως και πέρσι για να δημιουργηθεί 'ντόρος' και να αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα ενισχύοντας και τον ενθουσιασμό των φιλάθλων. Αν καταφέρει να εμφανιστεί 'κατακομένος' με μικρές μυικές βελτιώσεις κα ο Χιθ δεν είναι 100%, κάτι θα μπορέσει να γίνει :01. Wink:

----------


## loufas

Οσο παει το μρ.ολυμπια γινεται και πιο φτιαχτο πιο εμπορικό!πανε οι παλιες εποχές!

----------


## goldenera

Και έτσι τέλειωσε και το φετινό Μρ.Ο, του χρόνου πάλι :01. Mr. Green: 

http://i.imgur.com/edVVrsb.gif

----------


## reignman007

> Οσο παει το μρ.ολυμπια γινεται και πιο φτιαχτο πιο εμπορικό!πανε οι παλιες εποχές!


Ποιες εποχες ρε μαν?Τοτε που εσκαγε ο Αρνολντ μετα απο μια 5ετια σχεδον και του το δινανε?Τοτε που καπνιζε μπαφους και κανανε "εμπορικα" τα προβληματα του Λου Φερινιο για να εχει ενδιαφερον?
Η μηπως τη δεκαετια του 90 που το επιπεδο ηταν υψηλοτατο αλλα πλεον ψαχνουμε να δουμε ποιοι εχουν μεινει ζωντανοι?Και τοτε πειραματοζωα ηταν οι αθλητες στο βωμο του κερδους και φυσικα ηταν στημενα ολα.

----------

